# turning white to antique white



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

What is the shade of antique white? Can you describe it? Is it grayish or creamy? If you want the grayish shade, add a little tint of black to the white paint. If you want it to be creme-like, add a tint of yellow paint. It is wise to sample a small amount first.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

MagicalHome said:


> What is the shade of antique white? Can you describe it? Is it grayish or creamy? If you want the grayish shade, add a little tint of black to the white paint. If you want it to be creme-like, add a tint of yellow paint. It is wise to sample a small amount first.


x2

start with small amounts to tint and stir well


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

There are a few ways to do this.
The first way is by using a few drops of brown paint or dark stain. Any type of brown paint will work, whether it's your child's finger paints, or an old can in your garage. Just remember, only a few drops at a time to tone it down, until you reach the desired color.

Another, more old-fashioned, way to do this is with tea or coffee. This technique has been used for many years to dye fabric or alter colors. The trick is to use the slightest amount (just as with the brown paint) until you reach the color your need. If using coffee, you will brew 5 table spoons with only 1/4 cup of water, and then let it set for a minimum of 3 hours before mixing. With tea, you can place a tea bag into hot water for a few minutes, then squeeze the bag out into the can, stir and repeat as needed.

The process is nothing more than adding a hint of brown, or even tan, to the white paint to give it the off-white color.


----------



## Pearl Painters (Sep 22, 2010)

I agree, definitely test first... You can also go to your favorite paint store and purchase universal colorant, raw umber would likely do the trick, but go slow this is a concentrate not paint it will turn your color dark very fast.

www.PearlPainters.com
Painters Sherwood Oregon



MagicalHome said:


> What is the shade of antique white? Can you describe it? Is it grayish or creamy? If you want the grayish shade, add a little tint of black to the white paint. If you want it to be creme-like, add a tint of yellow paint. It is wise to sample a small amount first.


----------



## Harpmaker (May 31, 2009)

An inexpensive fix for this might be to go to a Michael's craft store and get some of their Craftsmart acrylic paint in 2 oz. bottles (I think they are 50 cents each) in colors like raw umber and raw sienna. These paints won't affect the gloss of the mix unless a lot is added.


----------



## hammerheart14 (Sep 2, 2010)

take the paint back to where it was purchased and have them tint it to their antique white. should not cost anything.


----------

